# central netted dragon breeding



## Icarus (Mar 2, 2013)

I have had a male central netted for a while, and a few weeks ago I acquired a female who has bred the last 2 years for the previous owner. They are absolutely smitten with each other, and although I haven't actually seen them 'do it' they are head bobbing, arm waving, etc. So I have a couple of questions (please excuse any that may seem dumb, I'm here to learn after all) - 

1: How do you tell if the girl is gravid? The last few days I've noticed she's gotten very bottom heavy around her back legs / waist
2: I've read that netteds have been known to breed in february and even into early march. Is this common or a rare occurence I'm getting my hopes up will happen for me?
3: How long are the girls pregnant for? I've found plenty of info on how long to incubate eggs for once they're laid but nothing on gestation period between copulation and laying!

I think that's it for now


----------



## Icarus (Mar 3, 2013)

bump... even anyone who has experience with other small dragons, not just netteds...


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Icarus, main indicators that she is gravid aside of her looking huge will be a reduced appetite and she will be tearing around digging everywhere and looking for somewhere to lay the eggs. When mine do this I move them to another tank with a couple of inches of damp kids play sand, a basking rock and a heat lamp. 

I too have read that they can breed all year round and that it is mainly dependent upon condition and availability of food however a winter shutdown is said to be conducive to breeding success and mine seem to get down to business right after they emerge from theirs in early spring. 

Gestation period is a tricky one but considering clutches are usually 3 to 4 weeks apart I would be thinking somewhere in that range but it would only be a guess.

Hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 10, 2013)

dragons-lair, thankyou for that info


----------



## scorps (Apr 10, 2013)

There is a really good care sheet getting around that has everything you need to know about breeding.

Im having a mind blank on who wrote it, try searching up the top for it. Full of great info.

Good luck with your breeding endeavors.

Scorps


----------



## reptalica (Apr 10, 2013)

Icarus, I'm in the same boat as you as I have five central netted's in the one enclosure albeit a large Reptens 200 Reptile One enclosure which houses them perfectly. We have three males and two females so will keenly follow your progress with your netted's. Shannon Plummer has written a great book on the care of Central Netted Dragons in captivity - a great read.


----------

